# USS Arthur W. Radford



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Excursion Alert: Tuesday, July 26

Here is the latest update on the Cape May – Lewes ferry excursion to view the sinking of the ex – U.S.S. Radford on Del-Jersey-Land Reef.

The excursion could take place as early as Tuesday, Aug.. 2, with backup dates of Wednesday Aug. 3 or Thursday Aug. 4. However, this is a tentative window, and it is possible that the sinking could be pushed to a later date.

You will receive another email shortly when the date is confirmed and will be requested to RSVP. PLEASE do not respond to this email. This notification is an update, only.

Thanks for your patience.

Public Affairs Office

Delaware Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Control


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Excursion Alert: Saturday, July 30

Latest update on the Cape May - Lewes ferry excursion to view the sinking of the ex-U.S.S. Radford on Del-Jersey-Land Reef.

The window for the excursion to view the sinking of the U.S.S. Radford has been changed to Tuesday, Aug. 9, with backup dates of Wednesday, Aug. 10 or Thursday, August 11. 

However, these dates are tentative, and it is possible that the sinking could be pushed to a later date.

You will receive another email when the date is confirmed and will be requested to RSVP. 

PLEASE do not respond to this email. This notification is an update, only.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this change may have caused. 

Thank you for your patience.

Public Affairs Office
Delaware Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Control

__________________


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Contact: Jeffrey Tinsman, Delaware Artificial Reef Program manager, DNREC Division of Fish and Wildlife, 302-739-4782, or Melanie Rapp or Carol Riggs, DNREC Public Affairs, 302-739-9902

*Ex-USS Arthur W. Radford reef sinking expected soon*

PHILADELPHIA (July 29, 2011) – Delaware Governor Jack Markell and DNREC Secretary Collin O’Mara were joined by natural resource officials from Maryland and New Jersey in Philadelphia today alongside the ex-USS Arthur W. Radford for a final salute to the destroyer before her final mission into the Atlantic to be sunk as part of the Del-Jersey-Land artificial reef program.

The Radford is expected to leave the dock at the Philadelphia Navy Yard in early August, having been prepared there as the longest ship sunk for reefing in the Atlantic Ocean, through a partnership of Delaware, New Jersey, Maryland and the U.S. Navy. The 563-foot former destroyer will come to rest on the Del-Jersey-Land reef site located 26 miles southeast of the Indian River Inlet and almost equidistant from ports of Cape May, N.J. and Ocean City, Md.

The Radford reefing venture flew a high-profile flag throughout time spent at the dock – as the country’s first multi-state reefing collaboration and more importantly as a boon for the economy of the three states through recreational fishing and diving and for the environment by providing valuable habitat for marine life. Studies have found that artificial reefs offer up to 400 times the food source for fish than is found on average ocean bottom.

Gov. Markell talked about the proud history of the Radford, as well as its promising future, “This ship and its crew members have been all over the world protecting our country. Now, the Radford’s new mission will bring people from across the nation and other parts of the world to our region.” 

“Our artificial reefs bring in thousands of fishing and dive trips annually – and that brings in something else we like to see in Delaware: jobs,” Markell continued. “Our team at DNREC is working hard to protect our environment, promote incredible biodiversity through our extensive reefing efforts, and provide special recreation opportunities for families and explorers.” 

The Radford reefing has been much-anticipated since Delaware took title to the decommissioned destroyer last year. “It’s not exactly the opposite of a ship’s christening but a celebratory occasion just the same – for the environment and for the economies in this region, for recreational anglers and divers, and most of all for marine life,” said DNREC Secretary O’Mara of the Radford’s reef deployment.

“While there’s been a run-up of great excitement toward the sinking, DNREC’s artificial reef program has really delivered in getting the Radford shipshape for deployment over a relatively short time,” Sec. O’Mara said. “Delaware took title from the Navy last year and after working through the winter, spring and now summer toward environmental readiness and making her more habitat-worthy, the Radford’s at last ready for reefing.”

The ex-destroyer, named for Navy Admiral Arthur W. Radford who served as the commander in chief of the U.S. Pacific Command and chair of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, was commissioned in 1977 and decommissioned in 2003. The Navy announced the availability of the Radford for reefing five years later.

Delaware’s artificial reef program secured the former warship in collaboration with New Jersey and Maryland and contracted with the American Marine Group, a Virginia-based marine towing, salvage and reefing company, to prepare, tow and sink the Radford for deployment as an artificial reef. She will travel downriver on the Delaware, towed by tugs to her final destination, then have her hull and compartments flooded to accomplish the sinking.

Vol. 41, No. 300

-30-
7/28/2011


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Excursion Alert: Wednesday, August 3, 2011

Latest update on the Cape May - Lewes ferry excursion to view the sinking of the ex-U.S.S. Radford on Del-Jersey-Land Reef.

We are tracking tropical storm “Emily.” Current weather models indicate that this storm could affect the target date for sinking of August 9. 

You will receive an updated Excursion Alert on Thursday, August 4. 

PLEASE do not respond to this email. This notification is an update, only.

We apologize for any inconvenience.
Thank you for your patience.
Public Affairs Office
Delaware Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Control


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

The contractor preparing the Radford plans to sink the vessel on Wednesday, Aug. 10, with a backup date of Thursday, Aug. 11. However, the sinking and the excursion are dependent on the weather and sea conditions at the site, and could be postponed due to circumstances beyond our control.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/...rthur-radford-sleeps-with-the-fishes&Itemid=1


----------

